# Acheter le stylet paper pour Ipad mini bonne idée ?



## hozuki (28 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour, Je souhaiterais acheté le stylet paper (pas sur du nom) http://www.amazon.fr/dp/B00JP12300/tag=fifty08-21 mais je voudrais savoir si pour un Ipad min c'est pas un peut trop gros ou pas adapté à la taille de l'écrans ? (si vous avez achetez ce stylet n'hésitez pas à me dire vos retours dessu pour voir si il est bien,...)
Merci d'avance


----------

